# Festplatte Partition



## lernen.2007 (16. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Festplatte mit zwei Partitionen(C,D). Es hat mal nicht funktioniert. Ich habe Partition C mit Windows Reperatur hinbekommen. Aber jetzt kriege ich Partition D nicht hin. Es zeigt mir diese Partition gar nicht an. Was soll ich machen?Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder ein gutes Programm dafür empfehlen oder andere Tipps?

Danke


----------



## chmee (17. September 2006)

Aus Versehen gelöscht ? Hast Du mal mit ner DOS-Bootdisk und FDISK nachgeschaut, ob sie noch existiert ?

In der Verwaltung die Partition wieder anmelden ?

Vielleicht das ? :
http://www.heise.de/ct/faq/result.xhtml?url=/ct/faq/hotline/03/18/03.shtml&words=NTFS Windows

mfg chmee


----------



## Alex Duschek (17. September 2006)

Und falls du sie nicht mehr hinkriegst -> GetDataBack for NTFS


----------

